# Costs of FET in London



## jesst (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi ladies....

Just wanted some opinions if you don't mind please. I had successful IVF at CRGH and am now looking to do a FET with my remaining embies. I'm a little shocked at the costs I've been quoted though, around £4000-£4500 for medicated FET at CRGH. I've been trawling through the forums and reading about FETs costing less than £2000. 

Please can anyone share how much their FET cost, and whether there's a more affordable clinic in London that I can go to? Thanks very much for your help in advanced!


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

im in Manchester and our FET will cost approx 1300 which includes medication & scans, we are going to save 1500 just in case. Hope this helps x


----------



## minxy1969 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi, I have just had 1 FET at the Lister Hospital in London and just received a bill for £1070 which includes the £75 HFEA charge.  It doesn't include meds which I got through an online supplier. It was a lot less than I expected as expected it to be aroudn £1500.

£4000-5000 sounds extremely high and more like full IVF costs.  Have they given you a breakdown of the cost?


----------



## jesst (Apr 23, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply, I didn't get any email notifications!

Yes there is a breakdown of the costs and it includes things like 3d SIS (£425) and FET costs £2k plus. I called to clarify and they said it includes all the scans. I saved a few hundred by getting my own meds (they were going to charge £1350 for it, I bought everything for £450 from ASDA). But I still expect the bill to run up to £4k.

Lister sounds incredibly cheap in that case. Can I ask if that included all the scans etc? obviously yours was a medicated cycle as well? Would you recommend Lister?

I still feel sick when I see the difference in prices though. the only reason why I'm still going with CRGH is that my last ivf with them was successful. If this round doesn't work I'm definitely going to look at other clinics.

I'm just really curious why no one brought up this difference in prices on this forum though, surely loads of ladies have done fet at crgh?



minxy1969 said:


> Hi, I have just had 1 FET at the Lister Hospital in London and just received a bill for £1070 which includes the £75 HFEA charge. It doesn't include meds which I got through an online supplier. It was a lot less than I expected as expected it to be aroudn £1500.
> 
> £4000-5000 sounds extremely high and more like full IVF costs. Have they given you a breakdown of the cost?
> [/quote


----------

